# ISO Favorite Tomato Dishes



## carolelaine (Jul 2, 2007)

The tomatoes are coming in fast and furious.  I always eat them, can them, make salads and sandwiches with them, but I am sure some of you have some other mouth watering ideas for them.  Please give me any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't made this yet, but mish's tomato pie sounds awfully good


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 2, 2007)

I saw this idea on food tv here in the uk and it looked really good.  I wasn't able to get it online or write it down, but it is pretty straightforward and you can make it your own.  In the bottom of a casserole dish layer some caramalized onions.  On top of that add a layer of goats cheese.  Then take some zucchini and saute until just brown on one side and slightly flexible.  Make one layer of the zucchini and sliced tomatoes overlapping just a bit.  Add some fresh shredded parmesan cheese on top and bake in oven.


----------



## carolelaine (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks, both sound good.


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 2, 2007)

This tread has some great ideas.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/marinated-tomato-slices-10806.html


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 2, 2007)

I like broiled tomato halves - especially with plain grilled meats or as part of a grilled vegetable platter.

Just slice fresh tomatoes in half, sprinkle with salt and freshly ground pepper to taste, olive oil, and cheese (any type of blue Cheese, swiss/Gruyere, parmesan...whatever you like. Sprinkle with bread crumbs - fresh, dried, commercial seasoned dried - whatever - & dot each half with a few dots of butter. Put under the broiler until the cheese is melted & the topping is beginning to brown a little. These should remain firm, so will still be cool to lukewarm inside, which is how they should be. It's the contrast in temps/textures that I think makes them so nice.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm the original poster on this thread with my homemade tomato sauce, carolelaine.  I can it in small jars and use it instead of commercial tomato sauce.  Buck loves it.

I've made it with both roma/plum and regular tomatoes.  Good either way.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 2, 2007)

The discussion about stuffed tomatoes, reminded me of pesto-stuffed tomatoes. They're great as a side to meat or chicken dishes & refreshing during the summer. I made up some mint pesto, & think that would be a cool summer treat/filling. 

Tomatoes stuffed w cottage cheese, or mac and cheese (using very small shells).

A salad I like - butter lettuce topped w grilled asparagus and surrounded w sliced tomatoes, red wine vinegar, S&p - served cold on a large platter. Add some sliced hard-boiled eggs for a main dish.

Or - A cold green bean, tomato & mozzarella salad. I'm sure I'll think of some more.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 2, 2007)

Carol,
I'm making a tomatoe tart for the 4th..It consists of 7 sheets of phylo, slices romas about 8, get out as much seeds and juice as possible, then slice them thin..brush each sheet of phylo with butter, put down first sheet,  on a veggie sprayed baking sheet. butter, sprinkle with parmesan and some thyme (just a little so it's not to thymeee) then next sheet, butter do samething til you get to the last sheet, then butter add cheese, herbs and thinly sliced about 1-1/2 cups sweet onions, about a cup of shredded pizza type mozzarella and lastly your sliced tomatoes. Bake at 375 til cheese is melted and crust as you like it..about 30 min.
kadesma


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 2, 2007)

simple tomato treats.

Cut a SOLID tomato, (full inside, not drippy feel for texture before buying) into wedges, approx 12-16 per full size tomato.  Add 2 dashes salt and pepper, 1 dash garlic salt, baste lightly with olive oil.  Serve on a romaine leaf for presentation.
Simple yet delicious.

Another good one, slice tomato into cicles.  Separately take ricotta cheese, add parsely (1 tsp.), pepper (1 tsp), and basil (1 leaf, chopped) and toss to coat/cover.  Place herbed cheese ontop of tomato wedge.  You could serve right there, or grill the tomato (1-3 minutes) until warm and serve.  Serve on cracker or on romaine leaf.  Provolone or Feta can be substituted for ricottaa.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2007)

Sauté some shallots until soft and golden.  Remove from pan, cut into large rings, thirds usually works for me.  Cut tomato in half and remove juice and seeds with your finger then cut into wedges.  Put in bowl with shallots.  Drizzle a good amount of balsamic, olive oil, and fresh oregano and let set on counter for about 30 minutes.  A little salt and pepper and it's done.

This is good to take to the beach or a picnic as it needs no refrigeration.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back when I had sunlight and could grow herbs I would make a vinaigrette out of just about every herb I had (except mint, chocolate mint, etc.) and dress tomatoes topped with bleu cheese or tomatoes topped with feta.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It's been mentioned but tomato pie!!!!!!!!  It's good enough to repeat!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 3, 2007)

I know you said you had plenty of salad recipes, but my daughter and I make this fantastic tomato and bread salad that everyone loves.

Cut the tomatoes into wedges, dress with balsamic and olive oil.  Cut day old italian bread into 1 inch cubes and lightly toss with a bit of pesto, olive oil and grated parmigiano cheese.  Bake for 15 minutes in a 350 oven.  Immediately toss the bread with the tomatoes.  Add fresh chopped basil.  We crumble feta or goat cheese into the blend, from time to time.  Season with S&P.

Every tried sauteeing them with a bit of garlic, briefly and serving over eggs and polenta?


----------



## carolelaine (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh my.  Everything sounds so good.  Thank you all so much.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 9, 2007)

Vera, that sounds great. I love panzanella - chunks of bread, fresh basil, olive oil, maybe some balsamic, roasted peppers, and whatever else I have on hand - I have added fresh mozarella, cucumbers, red onions.  Kitchenelf and Kadesma gave me great ideas this time last year!


----------



## carolelaine (Jul 10, 2007)

Vera, I had your salad last night and it was wonderful.  Thanks.


----------



## Mr._Steak (Jul 29, 2007)

My 2 "Early Girl" tomato plants have only started producing ripe fruit within the past 10 days.  I like chopping about 4 to 6  'maters' and putting them in a sauce pan with a handful of chopped green peppers and onions,  then cover the pan and cook over low heat for 15-20 minutes.  Add a tablespoon of butter, 2 teaspoons of sugar, then s&p to taste.


----------

